# My 6th composition



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a Classical Chinese type melody I made up. Am a fan of classical Chinese and Japanese music. Took quite a while to compose for just a short piece.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2fvey3dh43pia3s/Op. 6.mid?dl=0


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

I just get a midi-file which is not playable. Please repost.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

lol, at some point I think you are going to lose track of the numbers.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a live version. I think I'm actually getting more comfortable performing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Glad you are becoming more comfortable performing, this piece didn't quite do it for me. It doesn't really seem to ever go anywhere.


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Here is a live version. I think I'm actually getting more comfortable performing.


I like it Phil, of course could be elaborated and expanded. Maybe that could be the first piece of a collection of pieces... but I like the style. You are on the right path!

Actually I'd like to learn more about Classical Chinese music, do you have any suggestions about where to start from?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

vsm said:


> I like it Phil, of course could be elaborated and expanded. Maybe that could be the first piece of a collection of pieces... but I like the style. You are on the right path!
> 
> Actually I'd like to learn more about Classical Chinese music, do you have any suggestions about where to start from?


Here is a bit of theory. I found this page the most accurate.

http://2centsmusic.blogspot.ca/2011/04/tonality-and-scales-in-chinese-music.html

Most of the music I heard uses a 7 - note scale in a slightly different mode, while theorists usually say it is mostly pentatonic. The scale I used in this piece is a minor scale with a raised 6th, and lowered 7th note.

The CD's I like the most are "Phases of the Moon" and "The Legend of Shad-ier"


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

here is an extended version, since it felt the original was too short or abruptly cut off even to my standards .






According to Chinese music theory which is highly superstitious and mythological, the 5 main tones of the scale represent their 5 elements, and music is the interaction between them. All I care in Western music standards is that I noticed the melodies centre around the tonic and dominant in the scale.


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Here is a bit of theory. I found this page the most accurate.
> 
> http://2centsmusic.blogspot.ca/2011/04/tonality-and-scales-in-chinese-music.html
> 
> ...


Fantastic, thank you for that resource. That's awesome!


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> here is an extended version, since it felt the original was too short or abruptly cut off even to my standards .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's correct for tonal music. Of course, for atonal music it's a completely different matter.


----------

